

400+ High School Students Attend 24 Hour Hackathon - lele0108
http://blog.hackersunder20.com/post/79114649894/hshacks-summary-24-hours-of-insanity

======
sweettea
Is it actually good to be encouraging hackathons at progressively younger
ages? I believe we generally agree here that hackathons are not good for
generating maintainable code or encouraging best practices, and teaching high
schoolers to pull long hours and not follow good practices is tantamount to
teaching them how to burn out of programming later.

~~~
jsinger8728
It's one of those things that gets people into coding. It may not be a viable
learning strategy, but it's enough to get someone hooked.

------
eric_khun
It's really hard to make understand to high school students the benefits of
programming. They often lose interrest after few minutes because they thing
that's really trivial when they start reading few lines of code. You guyz made
a great job by convincing them

------
kevinsundar
Was there today. Can confirm, great hacks, great people. As a highschool
student this was the highlight of my month.

------
viclou
We need to have more hackathons for high school students!

~~~
jsinger8728
Definitely, check out www.sohacks.com!

------
shelly1only
That's Fantastic! Keep Up the AWESOME WORK GUYS!

~~~
jsinger8728
Thanks! We love HS hackathons!

